# Check this out



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<TABLE class=forumline cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=row1 vAlign=top align=left width=150>
</TD><TD class=row1 vAlign=top width="100%" height=28><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%"><SPAN class=postdetails>Posted: Tue Aug 12, 2008 7:08 am<SPAN class=gen> Post subject: Stinger Anchor</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap> </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>

<SPAN class=postbody>I also saw this in the Kayak Angler that just came out. Its kinda pricey at $290.00 but still innovative. 



















http://goldendrake.com/stinger-silent-precision-anchor/

<SPAN class=postbody>I'm gonna build something similar. I had all of the parts on hand except for a few screws. Ought to take about a half hour. I already have a similar rig on my Bass Boat.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

This one of those, "Wow why didn't I think of that" things. Very cool idea.


----------

